# Transformers: The Last Knight: Im zweiten Trailer kämpfen die Ritter der Tafelrunde



## Darkmoon76 (12. April 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Transformers: The Last Knight: Im zweiten Trailer kämpfen die Ritter der Tafelrunde* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Transformers: The Last Knight: Im zweiten Trailer kämpfen die Ritter der Tafelrunde*


----------



## Odin333 (12. April 2017)

Hopkins hat also wegen diesem Schund keine Zeit für Westworld... na toll!


----------



## nigra (13. April 2017)

Michael Bay hat also keine Zeit für ein Black Sails Sequel, wegen diesem Schund.


----------



## Svatlas (13. April 2017)

Ich will keinen Transformers sehen, wo Optimus Prime böse ist...... Das ist mein persönlicher Transformer Held  Was soll der Käse....


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Svatlas schrieb:


> *Ich will keinen Transformer sehen*



FTFY.


----------



## Svatlas (13. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> FTFY.



War das jetzt so schlimm?


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. April 2017)

Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich mir nicht noch einen zweiten Subwoofer anschaffen soll.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> FTFY.



Ach komm, die Maschinenbullenklöten waren doch ein Witz auf allerhöchstem Niveau. Außerdem muß man Bay zugute halten, daß er anspruchsvolle Filme macht und nicht, wie andere es tun, mit dem Pentagon ins Bett geht.


----------



## Orzhov (13. April 2017)

Sieht spaßig aus.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Außerdem muß man Bay zugute halten, daß er anspruchsvolle Filme macht und nicht, wie andere es tun, mit dem Pentagon ins Bett geht.



Hihi, der war gut!


----------



## Elektrostuhl (13. April 2017)

Ihr habt doch nur Angst euer Hirn für die Action auszuschalten  und dann nicht mehr hochgefahren zu bekommen.


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Ihr habt doch nur Angst euer Hirn für die Action auszuschalten  und dann nicht mehr hochgefahren zu bekommen.



Stimmt. Nach Transformers 3,  zu dem ich eher "gezwungen" wurde, als das ich ihn freiwillig sehen wollte, habe ich mich dabei ertappt, dass ich noch Tage später versucht war, Straßenlaternen abzulecken...


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. April 2017)

Der Fairneß halber sei angemerkt, daß ich mit "Armageddon" durchaus etwas anfangen kann. Das ist seichtes, spaßiges Popcorn-Kino. Man kann diesen Film allzu patriotisch-reaktionär finden, aber Bay spielt hier immerhin geschickt mit dem Patriotismus der Amerikaner und nimmt ihn auf die Schippe. Und "Transformers", hm. Um es mit Peter zu sagen: Ich glaube, ich bin zu alt für diesen Sch... Megan Fox in Hot pants war natürlich ganz lecker und ein feuchter Traum für Teeniejungs, aber Himmel, das könnte meine Tochter sein!


----------



## Spassbremse (13. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Megan Fox in Hot pants war natürlich ganz lecker und ein feuchter Traum für Teeniejungs, aber Himmel, das könnte meine Tochter sein!



Wie alt bist Du? 
Megan Fox ist mittlerweile dreißig, wird demnächst 31. Bei Erscheinen des ersten Teils war sie 21.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. April 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wie alt bist Du?
> Megan Fox ist mittlerweile dreißig, wird demnächst 31. Bei Erscheinen des ersten Teils war sie 21.



Ach, dann dürfte ich wohl noch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (13. April 2017)

Hab nach Teil 2 keinen weiteren dieser Robo-Prügler gesehen. Kennst du einen, verpasst man beim Rest nichts. 
Zumal mir 2 1/2 Stunden bei Filmen dieser Art einfach viel zu lang sind.


----------



## McDrake (13. April 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Hab nach Teil 2 keinen weiteren dieser Robo-Prügler gesehen. Kennst du einen, verpasst man beim Rest nichts.
> Zumal mir 2 1/2 Stunden bei Filmen dieser Art einfach viel zu lang sind.


Ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht.
Kann auch sein, dass ich jeden Teil mal gesehen habe, aber mir nix in Erinnerung blieb.


----------



## Frullo (13. April 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Hopkins hat also wegen diesem Schund keine Zeit für Westworld... na toll!



Hauptsache, Ed Harris ist wieder mit dabei  Zudem: Wäre jetzt wirklich etwas... billig, wenn keiner "wirklich" stirbt, weil er dann irgendwann als Roboter zurückkehrt. Zudem die zweite: Niemand hindert Hopkins daran, in einer allfälligen 3. Season zurückzukommen - an Rückblenden mangelte es ja Westworld bisher nicht


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2017)

Honigpumpe ich kann dir diesen Film mit der Megan Fox emphelen ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=C8azftM5puI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (13. April 2017)

Transformers ... und die Ritter der Tafelrunde ...!?

Und ich dachte schon, das Konzept von _Cowboys vs Aliens _wäre bescheuert gewesen ... 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kWh9JbBZC_Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (13. April 2017)

Worrel schrieb:


> Transformers ... und die Ritter der Tafelrunde ...!?



Da geht noch was. Als nächstes dann Optimus Prime in Bethlehem. Vielleicht könnte er ja doch noch Pontius Pilatus in letzter Sekunde von seinem Vorhaben abbringen?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jVygqjyS4CA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Wynn (13. April 2017)

Die Story in Transformers ab Teil 4 verwirrt mich genauso wie das hier 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UGBZnfB46es

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Grenada (13. April 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Da geht noch was. Als nächstes dann Optimus Prime in Bethlehem. Vielleicht könnte er ja doch noch Pontius Pilatus in letzter Sekunde von seinem Vorhaben abbringen?



Prime macht das schon ^^


----------

